# Filing taxes using the Uber promotion



## MyrtleBeachDriver (Jul 1, 2017)

Can I file using the Uber Self Employed free version if I am married and my wife is also Self Employed?

Are there any restrictions?

Thanks


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

It's a great option for you and can handle all of your stated taxes.


----------

